# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  hubby is whisking me away for a 'quick' romantic getaway this weekend to rosemary beach.  i've never been and would like some first-hand info on fun stuff to do (besides the usual 'romantic getaway ac

## GramChop

hubby is whisking me away for a 'quick' romantic getaway this weekend to rosemary beach.  i've never been and would like some first-hand info on fun stuff to do (besides the usual 'romantic getaway activities').  we're staying in a friend's condo. don't know the name nor do i know exactly where, but i do know it is beach-side.

i appreciate any info!
-missy

----------


## MIke R

its always on  www.cleanbeaches.org  list of cleanest beaches in America.....so thats a good thing...all those panhandle beaches are very underrated in my opinion....that whole area is pretty nice

----------


## GramChop

believe it or not, mike, i have only been to destin once in my entire 45  years of life.  i chaperoned a spring break trip with my step daughter in 2002.  the water was as brown as i remember galveston being when we would 'vacation' there as a child.  plus everyone there was a neighbor of mine from new orleans.  i go on vacation to escape the madness i call home.  i vowed never to return to destin.  well, hubby and i got a wild hair one sunday morning and hopped in the car and drove to gulf breeze/pensacola beach (2.5 hours away).  he told me he was sick of my 'depression' and the only cure when i get down like that is to throw some salty sea water on my face and to stick my toes in sand.  so, off we went.  i wasn't really looking forward to it since the memories of destin were stuck in my head.  i was pleasantly surprised to find such beautiful water, the lightest color of turquoise blending with dark blue as the depth increased.  i wasn't impressed with the town, however.  

we have a friend who owns a condo on rosemary beach.  eric gave she and her boyfriend our lsu/alabama tickets in exchange for a weekend at her place.  sounds like a fair trade to me!

if you have opinions about dining or recreation, let me know!  if not, it's just a crap shoot....which i don't really mind; that's half the fun sometimes!

----------


## Toni

Missy, it's been a few years since I've been to that area, but I can recommend a few restaurants.  For fine dining our favorite has always been Cafe 30A which is located on Highway 30A in Seagrove Beach (just east of Seaside.)
For more casual dining, we love the Red Bar at Grayton Beach.  It's more of a "dive" but they usually have live music and great food at reasonable prices.  

Cafe 30A 

The Red Bar

----------


## GramChop

thanks, toni.  i'll check 'em out!

----------


## phil62

Just want to say hello and to wish you and Eric a joyful little beach getaway. Have fun guys! I will look forward to your reports.

----------


## GramChop

thanks, phil and amy!  i'm looking forward to a few days of reconnecting with my sexy man.  we plan to do a little touring on bikes; apparantly there is a very nice, long bike trail and several cycle rental shops along the main drag.  we've packed up a case of great wines and champagnes to toast the sunsets and sunrises.

i am in need of a few more shells to complete some crafty christmas gifts, so long walks on the beach are in order.  from what i understand, this area is full of great shells.

we plan to have a good time, but nothing compares to the good time had in st. barts.  i no longer have a laptop so i won't be reporting daily.  however, i will post a trip report upon our arrival home!

----------


## rivertrash

Look forward to hearing your report from the "Redneck Riviera."  And, honey child, I know Galveston.  I've been to Galveston.  Where you're going ain't no Galveston.

----------

